# Where is my period???



## Leta09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,
I have to come to this forum for a little extra help as I can no longer figure out what is wrong with me!!!
I was on the pill for 8 years and I have decided to come off of it to give my body a rest from all the hormones. I stopped taking the pill last November had my period and I have not has one since. It has been 5 months and although I have mucus every now and again I still have no period. I started a new job back in October and my weight fluctuates all the time, however it is not in excess.
I have been to the doctors and they are telling me that I should just wait it out. I have had 4 pregnancy tests and it has come back negative ( I am not yet planning for a child).
Can I please have some advise on what to do as my next step or even have a response from someone who has gone through a situation like mine.

Thanks and hope to hear a response soon.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Were you regular before you started the pill? It sounds like you're anovulatory, but I'll move you to the fertility forum for more advice from gals in the know.


----------



## Leta09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks for that.
Yes I was regular before I went on the pill..I had extremely heavy periods that lasted 6-7 days but I would always get my period. The reason I went on the pill was to slow down my blood flow as I was a borderline anemic..the pain was bad and it was very noticeable when I had my period as I would be pale as a ghost.


----------

